# Storing Canoe in Garage



## radiohead

Looking for a way to get my canoe of the garage floor. I know there are some companies that sell a ceiling-mounted pulley system. I'd rather not go with the pulley because my garage ceiling is high and the garage is drywalled so installing the pulley would be a pain, especially without a folding ladder the reaches the ceiling.
Looking for a way to hang the canoe on the wall to get it off the floor.
Any ideas?


----------



## sweatyspartan

we used a pully on my kayak to get it off the floor. It was pretty easy to do. The hardest part was making a harness to hold it (which took 20 min).

If you are against the pully idea as you said, its going to be tough to lift it to where you want to store it. Let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## frznFinn

This is what we use
http://www.canoegear.com/catalog/product.php?productid=21


----------



## greg123

A 2x4 with a few cuts made and fastened to the wall in the shape of a triangle would give you a flat surface up high and enough support to hold a canoe. Flat against the wall and the top with angle support connecting them. One of these at each end and a few screws to fasten it together should be cheap enough for anyones wallet.

Greg


----------



## just ducky

radiohead said:


> Looking for a way to get my canoe of the garage floor. I know there are some companies that sell a ceiling-mounted pulley system. I'd rather not go with the pulley because my garage ceiling is high and the garage is drywalled so installing the pulley would be a pain, especially without a folding ladder the reaches the ceiling.
> Looking for a way to hang the canoe on the wall to get it off the floor.
> Any ideas?


Not sure why you're against hanging it from the ceiling in the garage. I did mine this way for years before I built a pole barn (and now hang it from the trusses). My garage is also drywalled, and I put a couple good sized eye bolts through the drywall right into the bottom chord of the trusses. Then I hung a pulley from the eye that I got at TSC, ran rope through it, and voila...pretty easy honestly. And it looks really clean...not junkie at all. Haven't hung one from the sidewall, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Flash

Lots of options for you.

The brackets mounted to the side wall (see LL Bean or Cabellas) - even brackets for holding ladders (find at any hardware store) will hold your canoe's gunwales and/or thwarts. Personally I preferred the ceiling mount. I have a very well finished garage. Took 2"x2"'s and made U shaped fixtures mounted to the ceiling. Carry it in via its center yoke, slide into place, secure with parachord, and its stored - out of the way. The pulley systems are propably OK, but my 17' Kevlar only weighs 45 lbs. Not like I really need much of a pulley process.


----------



## radiohead

Ended up buying a couple of heavy duty storage hooks from the hardware store. They are rated for 80# a piece with the screws they came with. Instead of the screws I secured them to the wall by running 3/8 Lag Bolts into the wall studs. Then ran a couple of eye hooks into the studs above and below the canoe and tightened a ratcheted strap around the canoe to relieve the pressure on the mounting hooks. Less than $50 in materials and about 15 minutes to install.


----------



## just ducky

Yep, that works too. Great job. Man you have a clean, organized garage. Looks like you could eat off of the floor. Good lord I hope my wife doesn't see your picture, or I'll have a major "honey do" to add to the list. My garage and pole barn are organized, but they look like absolute #$%$#@# compared to yours. I have a friend who shop vacs his garage every day, and I'm always giving him grief over it...from the looks of it, you do too :lol: Not knocking you...just asking if you can come over and do my garage :evilsmile


----------



## radiohead

You are giving me WAY too much credit...new house built last year, have only been living in it since July. Not enough time to really mess it up yet ! :lol:





just ducky said:


> Yep, that works too. Great job. Man you have a clean, organized garage. Looks like you could eat off of the floor. Good lord I hope my wife doesn't see your picture, or I'll have a major "honey do" to add to the list. My garage and pole barn are organized, but they look like absolute #$%$#@# compared to yours. I have a friend who shop vacs his garage every day, and I'm always giving him grief over it...from the looks of it, you do too :lol: Not knocking you...just asking if you can come over and do my garage :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky

radiohead said:


> You are giving me WAY too much credit...new house built last year, have only been living in it since July. Not enough time to really mess it up yet ! :lol:


Whew! Thank god. Because my buddy is so anal (in my mind anyway) about his garage, I was beginning to think I was an absolute slob. Honestly I have an organized garage and pole barn, except when duck season comes and the barn is littered with wet, muddy gear from October through December :evilsmile As I tell my wife all the time, why put the stuff away when I pull it right back out the next day. That's my story and I'm sticking to it :lol:


----------

